# Like I said.... (cross over between Aikido and Taijiquan)



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2019)

Did not know where exactly to post this thread. But since it is mostly about seeing taijiquan applications in Aikido I decided to put it in the Chinese martial arts section. But I thought that it might be of interest to an Aikidoka too.

so here is the link to the original post

Like I said....

To the Mods, if this is a issue and is against MT policy, I apologize. Please feel free to delete this in the Aikido section if necessary


----------

